# Christmas Tractor



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

So is anyone getting any new tractors for Christmas. Santa already told me no more real tractors, only toy tractors. I explained that most of my tractors were toys but the look I was given sure sent a shiver down my back? So I hope Santa will bring you all a nice one. Let us know what on your Christmas wish list.
caseman-d


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well No tractors, but I am getting money to pick up a Brushcutter. Plus that, and the money I have been saving, and what I just got for selling my old snowplow[YAAA] will let me pick up an air compressure that a guy at work is selling.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Paul,
Great idea, accessories would be a great idea. I will have to see what I can come up for accessories for my Case tractors.     :smoking:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

you know what they say. Accessories make the tractor.


----------



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

*X-mas tractors*

Well it looks like i,am going to get a 400 std LP, d std. 700 lp and a V8 pulling tractor for good measure. That should about do it.
Don't tell the wife!!mg: NANA :ditto:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: X-mas tractors*



> _Originally posted by mike's600 _
> *Well it looks like i,am going to get a 400 std LP, d std. 700 lp and a V8 pulling tractor for good measure. That should about do it.
> Don't tell the wife!!mg: NANA :ditto: *


Mike,
You must like the LP tractors. Thats good so know I know who to ask for help when I start on my Case D standard lp this summer.
caseman-d


----------



## rhedelius (Dec 21, 2004)

I just got my first tractor for Christmas this year. I'm new to the whole tractor thing, but my father grew up on a farm in ID and certainly had fun test driving mine. I bought a 1956 Case 300 Series Model 310 (round nose). It's rough cosmetically, but it starts right up and runs great! Tires are fairly new, 4 spd, 3 spd aux, foot and hand clutch, 3point. I can't wait to get it home and start playing with it. I'm sure I'll have plenty of questions as I start to tinker. My father just ordered the parts, service and operator's manuals from Case and I already found a couple of attachments for it (disc and scraper).

Rick
1956 Case Model 310
CA Central Coast


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome to the forum rhedelius! :friends: 

Sounds like your having a good Christmas this year. Feel free to post some pictures of the new toy when you have a chance.

Mark


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Welcome Rick,
Yes pictures and more pictures, we like pictures    . I had a chance to buy a 310 up in Canada this fall but pasted on it. Thought the price was high and since I haven't filled out and sent Canada my application for criminal rehabilitation    and the fee I thought I might find one closer to home :captain: :captain: :captain: . Good luck with yours and we sure would like to see picyures   .
caseman-d


----------



## rhedelius (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks guys! I am hoping to bring it home this weekend and take some pictures of it. It's at my parent's house 75mi away. The manuals should be in first part of Jan. (I believe in Santa!)  

Rick


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I bought a John Deere tractor tree ornament for Christmas. That is about it for tractor stuff.


----------



## rhedelius (Dec 21, 2004)

Well, here she is in all her glory. My 56 Case 310. Looks like someone painted her orange at one time!? I'll be bringing her home this weekend.

Rick


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Ahh yes, 1956 was a very good year.... I was born in 1956


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Ahh yes, 1956 was a very good year.... I was born in 1956 *


Well maybe 1956 was a good year but 1958 was better,:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: . My first Case was the same year as me. Boy how things have changed. 

My first Case tractor.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/rare%20find/tom1.jpg>

caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rhedelius _
> *Well, here she is in all her glory. My 56 Case 310. Looks like someone painted her orange at one time!? I'll be bringing her home this weekend.
> 
> Rick *


Here is your picture, looks to be in great condtion. Looks like it may have been a state tractor at one time. Sure wished people would repaint tractors original colors.

<img src =http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=71939>

caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Welcome Rick,
> Yes pictures and more pictures, we like pictures    . I had a chance to buy a 310 up in Canada this fall but pasted on it. Thought the price was high and since I haven't filled out and sent Canada my application for criminal rehabilitation    and the fee I thought I might find one closer to home :captain: :captain: :captain: . Good luck with yours and we sure would like to see picyures   .
> caseman-d *


we have to be careful who we let up here caseman lol  you know what they say about those tractor collectors


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

we have to be careful who we let up here caseman lol you know what they say about those tractor collectors

Bear, not sure     you might have to fill me in again. The nice things about having friends in higher places, errrr I mean higher up North is that they sometimes need a reason to come south      . Good to know your still alive up there. Say hi to everyone and have a Merry Christmas.
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well my wife bought me a John Deere 4010 with a mounted picker and a flarebox wagon for Christmasartydanc Merry Christmas everybody:merry: 

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v163/jodyand/tractors002.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v163/jodyand/tractors001.jpg">


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I also got a 7610 with grain cart 

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v163/jodyand/tractors005.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v163/jodyand/tractors006.jpg">


----------



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

How do you like the color on my DC puller?army :furious:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Gosh talk about insulting a Case        
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well I didn't have much control over this one. Ole Saint Nick come driving in on this. Didn't have much choicebut to accept it      
caseman-d

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/rare%20find/100-0013_IMG_3.jpg>


----------



## MELackey (Dec 28, 2004)

we just got a 1991 Case IH 5140A. Just learning about tractors. Had them put on a new front-end loader with a 6 ft bucket and refurb the A/C. Spent the Christmas weekend pushing cedars and scooping loose gravel out of the creek. I'm starting to get the hang of it. Next comes the shredder and disc.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome MELackey:friends: I see your from Texas theres a few others here from Texas. I'm a neighbor here in La If you get a chance to post some pictures of your new tractor we would like to see it.


----------



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

Don't worry, she's flambo under the green! I did it to shut some JD A's up!!! It worked
It will be reinvented as a DC 4 LP next year in stock trim.Mikearmy


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 19, 2004)

My wife had this delivered Thursday before Christmas. I had no idea. Sorry she's taken.
www.novswr.com/JX55.jpg


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TexasCub _
> *My wife had this delivered Thursday before Christmas. I had no idea. Sorry she's taken.
> www.novswr.com/JX55.jpg *


Very PRETTY!
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

You lucky dog i know your happy. Congrats and enjoy it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TexasCub _
> *My wife had this delivered Thursday before Christmas. I had no idea. Sorry she's taken.
> www.novswr.com/JX55.jpg *



WOW!!!!!
You Fing lucky DOG!!!!!

   


Hard to tell from the picture, what is it?[ya ya I know a tractor ]


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 19, 2004)

Case/IH JX55 4x4.


----------



## Don L. (Nov 6, 2004)

*Xmas tractor*

Donnie wanted a realSpirit of 76 case 1570,  . But Santa gave me a IH 460 gas :furious: in good shape. I will have to be real good this ,:wontshare year.
Today I get a 611B parts tractor . I call this place the land of misfit toys at times.
:winky:


----------



## Don L. (Nov 6, 2004)

*Xmas tractor*

Donnie wanted a realSpirit of 76 case 1570,  . But Santa gave me a IH 460 gas :furious: in good shape. I will have to be real good this ,:wontshare year.
Today I get a 611B parts tractor . I call this place the land of misfit toys at times.
:winky: :clown: :dancingfo 
Don L.:worm: spam :worm: nodeal Town


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Don,
What you doing with a 460!! Bet your case tractors are getting jealous   :furious: :furious: :furious: :truth: :truth: :truth: . But then again my Case tractors adapted to my other tractors :spinsmile :spinsmile :spinsmile 
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well I hate to say this    . I think Santa was holding out on me     . I had these on my Christmas list and they never came till today on my birthday. I really think next time I'll talk to Mrs Claus.       . I am however gratefull that they did show up on such a special occasion.     
caseman-d

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/rare%20find/100-0016_IMG_3.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well aren't you the Lucky one all i got was green ones And by the way Happy Birthday:bd: birthdaywi :caker:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thank you,
caseman-d


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Happy Birthday Caseman-d!  :caker: 

Mark


----------

